# 2021 Blue Marlin World Cup



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

*2021 Blue Marlin World Cup Set For July 4th*

It’s time to get ready for some shimmering fireworks! The Blue Marlin World Cup, a one-day event targeting trophy blue marlin, will again be held on July 4th, around the globe. Anglers target blues in their appropriate time zones and it just takes one big fish to win. Travel restrictions have been lifted in many places and where restrictions remain, participants can still fish their home waters for potential winners. The Gulf of Mexico, Mid-Atlantic and Hawaii are historic big fish hot spots with good odds for participating teams.

The Blue Marlin World Cup is a one-day fishing tournament held around the world. Blue marlin weighing more than 500 pounds are the only eligible species and competing teams fish in their respective time zones from 8:30 am to 4:30 pm. Entries are weighed on certified government scales in their respective locales.

Tournament entries are running ahead of pre-pandemic levels and it is possible that this year’s Tournament will have a record number of participants. There is plenty of time to put together your team and enter. There are no captains’ meetings, and you can fish your favorite spots. The World Cup is a very unique format and a fun event to fish. 

The Tournament entry fee for the Blue Marlin World Cup is $5,000 per team. The optional Big Blue Challenge (“BBC”) entry fee is $8,000. There can be separate winners for the Tournament and the BBC; however, if the Tournament winner is also entered in the BBC, that winner will take home all the money in this winner-take-all format.

The 2021 Blue Marlin World Cup will be held July 4, 2021. For more information or to register, please visit: www.bluemarlinworldcup.com
*###*


----------

